

The Value of Nonverbal Communication - denismars
http://blog.meetings.io/post/27847786582/the-value-of-nonverbal-communication

======
fredsters_s
LOL at that picture :)

------
heretohelp
How about the value of having a product that works?

Still doesn't work on Linux + Google Chrome or Chromium, built-in or plugin.

<http://cl.ly/image/2F2C110Z0C0q/o>

(This is the third or fourth time I've had to post this. Do I need to gift you
my thinkpad?)

~~~
denismars
Have you tried setting your peer assist to allow and camera to allow here:
[http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplay...](http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager09.html)

this problem was solved for most of the other Linux + Chrome users by making
the above selection

Also if that doesn't work try disabling the built-in Flash in Chrome and
enabling the installed version using chrome://plugins

other than that, yes, give me your thinkpad and ill fix it :)

~~~
heretohelp
I did, that's why it fails immediately instead of crashing now.

It really needs to "just work" and in this case, "just work" with a default
Google Chrome install absent finagling.

If it doesn't "just work" then it's not solving a problem for me.

The problem to be solved is Skype being irritating. I hate Skype, but right
now, it's impossible for me to use your app because it doesn't actually work.

~~~
denismars
i hear ya - are you in SF, happy to drop by and work out a fix for ya? email
me at dmrising - @ - gmail - com

